# Meerforellen



## Timo (4. April 2001)

Hallo Leute.
  Fahre am 8.April ein Woche nach Fehmarn
  Wie siehts aus mit Meerforellen.












Timo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. April 2001)

Hallo Timo!
Schön das du wieder da bist. Es geht langsam los mit dem Meerforellen. Am Weißenhäuser Strand und auch beim Trolling wurden schon gute Teile gefangen. Auch hier in Meck/Pomm sind erste gute Fänge zu verzeichnen. mal sehen wie es weiter geht wenn alles funzt werde ich Freitag mal mein Glück versuchen. Uwe und Tomas wollen Samstag zum Weißenhäuser Strand dann bekommst Du noch mehr Infos.

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler01 (5. April 2001)

Hallo TimoFehmarn ist zwar nicht unbedingt meine Ecke, aber an anderen Stränden wird zur Zeit sehr gut gefangen. In Schönhagen sind mit etwas Glück 1 - 4 Meerforellen pro Tag und Angler drin (es wurden auch schöne große gefangen). Am Weißenhäuser Strand wurden auch recht viele Meerforellen gefangen im Schnitt so zwischen 40 und 50 cm. Auf Fehmarn wurde kürzlich eine 18 pfündige Meerforelle gefangen!Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Franky (6. April 2001)

Moin moin...Vorgestern wurde an Fehmarns Küste eine 6 kg MeFo gefangen. Das dolle: das war ein absoluter Beginner, der bei "Gitti" mitgefahren ist!!! Naja, Glück muß man haben. PS: ich grüß mal von Joe auf diesem Weg. Die Info kam von ihm - aber leider nich die MeFo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Anne (17. April 2001)

Hallo Timo;
ich war vorige Woche auch auf Fehmarn.War totales Sauwetter und Meerforellen haben sich auch nicht gezeigt. Habe vom Kutter einige Dorsche gezogen.Aber auch dort sehr viel Wind


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. April 2001)

Hallo Anne!
Wind ist also nicht so dein Ding ja? Hauptsache es beißt Fisch dann ist alles andere nebensächlich!
Wir hatten an zwei Tagen 3 Mefos, allerdings waren zwei Untermaßig, aber das läßt doch hoffen für die Zukunft.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. April 2001)

Gibs schon etwas neues in Punkto Meerforelle?
Ich war vergangenen Freitag mit dem Belly Boot in vor der Steilküste von Groß-Klütz-Höved. Von um 3 bis um halb 6 konnte ich angeln. Dann wurde der Nördliche Wind zu frisch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und ich mußte abbrechen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bisse hatt ich bis da hin nicht einen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## havkat (25. April 2001)

Moin Meeresangler S_N!
Starte am kommenden Wochenende an die Ostsee.
Werde mal sehen, wo ich lande. Fehmarn ist
dicht. Mefo-Wochenende von "Rute&Rolle".
Nicht mein Ding hochkant gestapelt zwischen
500 Anglern im Wasser zu stehen und zu versuchen zwischen den Bellys eine Lücke zum
Werfen zu finden.
Gibt ja noch andere gute Strecken.
Melde mich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Meeresangler01 (25. April 2001)

Hi Jörgich war am Wochenende auf Fehmarn ( Staberhuk ) zum Meerforellenangeln. Dort konnte ich im Flachwasser eine schöne Meerforelle erbeuten. Die Meerforelle war 78 cm lang und 13 Pfund schwer. Meerforellen sind noch reichlich da, allerdings verschieben sich die Fangzeiten langsam in die Morgen- und Abendstunden! Dorsch wird beim Blinkern auch reichlich gefangen.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## havkat (25. April 2001)

Moin Meeresangler01!
Dunnerschlag u. Petri Heil!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fliege oder Blinker?

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. April 2001)

Mensch Tom, na das ist doch mal ein fettes Teil. Dickes Petri Heil.

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## hecht24 (25. April 2001)

Dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## Tiffy (25. April 2001)

Hallo Thomas,super Fisch, herzlichen Glückwunsch.Was für einen Köder hast du denn benutzt ??Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## Meeresangler01 (26. April 2001)

Hierst einmal Petri Dank. Als Köder habe ich einen Schwarz/Rot/Silbernen Blinker, 15 gr. benutzt. Gefangen habe ich die Forelle ca. 3 Meter vom Ufer entfernt in ca. 1 Meter tiefem Wasser inmitten großer Steine. Im Magen befanden sich 3 große Heringe, einiege kleine Fische und kleine Krabben.
Auf so eine Forelle muß ich jetzt wohl wieder ein paar Jahre warten. Heute hatte ich nicht so viel Glück. Beim Belly Boot angeln habe ich 3 Forellen verloren.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## havkat (26. April 2001)

Moin Meeresangler01!
Da zeigt es sich wieder: Die dicksten Schiffe
werden in Staberhuk oft unter der Rutenspitze
gefangen. Habe selbst mal erlebt, wie ein
Spinnfischer anschlug und dann lautstark über
den Sch..ßhänger vor seinen Füssen fluchte.
Nachdem der Honk dann ein bisschen mit der
Rute rumfuhrwerkte um aus dem "Sch..ßblasentang" freizukommen, schraubte sich eine gigantische Meerforelle aus dem Wasser, spritze ihn ein bisschen nass und verabschiedete sich!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dümmer hat noch keiner aus der Wathose geschaut!
Besonders kurz vor Sonnenaufgang habe ich dort schon gute Fische im knietiefen Wasser erwischt.
Noch mal´n dickes Petri Heil!





------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Nordlicht (26. April 2001)

ja, wenn ich so über "meinen" zaun sehe, kann ich feststellen,daß sich die forellenangler die klinke in die hand geben.
damals konnte man noch direkt am leuchtturm parken, das soll auch eine ganz heisse stelle gewesen sein.
aber wie es so ist, einige leute haben mehrfach die einfahrt zugeparkt und das ist dann der grund für ein halteverbot gewesen.

------------------





 Gruss von der Insel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nordlicht


----------



## Meeresangler01 (26. April 2001)

Ich parke oft in Staberdorf und gehe dann langsam den Strand hoch bis zum Leuchturm. Die Stelle ist nicht ganz so überlaufen wie am Radarturm. Dort habe ich die Forelle auch gefangen.Gruß
Thomas


----------

